# Public Transport in Torrevieja/Los Alcazares Area



## Beejayar (Apr 7, 2016)

We are currently in this area looking to find a suitable location to move to when we retire in the summer. We have been in Santiago de la Ribera since Monday and visited the centre of both Torrevieja and Los Alcazares, as well as the coastal parts of La Zenia and Playa Flamenca. Unfortunately I don't drive and my wife doesn't want to drive, so we have been reliant on Costa Azul buses and walking. Neither option particularly ideal for covering such a big area.
Anyway, to the crux of the matter. This area does appeal to us, especially around Playa Flamenca and possibly further inland at Villamartin. We know we haven't explored sufficiently to make a definite decision at this time and do expect to make future visits staying in other towns. But, bearing in mind our transport preferences, are these viable options to live and to get around towns on the coast by means of public transport?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't answer your question but it's something I'm looking into is well. If you are on facebook "Costa blanca South chat" is a great group for you to join for any questions you might have about the area. It's a group full of english/irish expats living around those areas or intending on moving there and travel there quite often. If you're not on Facebook it could be worth joining to access the group.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Torrevieja has a very good year round bus service. Every 40 mins 7.30 to 10.00 weekdays and every 65 mins weekends and fiestas. A half hour later finish in summer.
The service is also totally free for all residents, 1.35€ per journey for non residents.


----------



## Beejayar (Apr 7, 2016)

Leanne7011 said:


> I can't answer your question but it's something I'm looking into is well. If you are on facebook "Costa blanca South chat" is a great group for you to join for any questions you might have about the area. It's a group full of english/irish expats living around those areas or intending on moving there and travel there quite often. If you're not on Facebook it could be worth joining to access the group.


Thanks Leeanne, I will look into this.


----------



## Beejayar (Apr 7, 2016)

stevesainty said:


> Torrevieja has a very good year round bus service. Every 40 mins 7.30 to 10.00 weekdays and every 65 mins weekends and fiestas. A half hour later finish in summer.
> The service is also totally free for all residents, 1.35€ per journey for non residents.


Thanks for your reply, Stevesainty. When you say Torrevieja has a very good year round bus service, do you mean within the town itself, or does it extend to surrounding towns and areas?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I was talking about the bus services within Torrevieja town boundaries.
However there are regular services from Torrevieja to most major towns including an hourly bus to Alicante airport.

You can link up with the two local bus routes around Orihuela Costa / Villa Martin by taking one of the bus routes from Torrevieja and getting off at an intersecting stop. This is a bit messy and takes a modicum of planning to get there and back.

There are several bus companies that operate via Torrevieja, each with their own websites with timetables. Just google the journey you wish to make.

As far as I know there is only a skeleton bus service, or none at all, operating from the smaller towns around Costa Blanca South such as Benijofar, Rojales (including Ciudad Quesada), Los montesinos, San Miguel de Salinas, Formentara de Segura, Dolores, Almoradí, Daya Vieja, Daya Nueva, San Fulgencio (including La Marina).


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Beejayar said:


> We are currently in this area looking to find a suitable location to move to when we retire in the summer. We have been in Santiago de la Ribera since Monday and visited the centre of both Torrevieja and Los Alcazares, as well as the coastal parts of La Zenia and Playa Flamenca. Unfortunately I don't drive and my wife doesn't want to drive, so we have been reliant on Costa Azul buses and walking. Neither option particularly ideal for covering such a big area.
> Anyway, to the crux of the matter. This area does appeal to us, especially around Playa Flamenca and possibly further inland at Villamartin. We know we haven't explored sufficiently to make a definite decision at this time and do expect to make future visits staying in other towns. But, bearing in mind our transport preferences, are these viable options to live and to get around towns on the coast by means of public transport?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


SteveSainty has already given you good information - but I'd like to clarify one or two points for you.

The southern limit of Torrevieja is Punta Prima roundabout - so the local Torrevieja buses go no further south than that. To get free bus travel you need to register on the padron in Torrevieja.

The two local buses south of the roundabout are run by Orihuela Costa council - and are not free. They are infrequent (one every 90 mins) and don't run after 9ish at night or at weekends (except in the summer). They don't touch the N332 at all - and so they only ever meet the Torrevieja buses at the hospital - and they're not timed to meet up terribly well!

We used to live without a car in Villamartin - the buses drove us crazy!

If you choose to live in Playa Flamenca or Villamartin, you will have to register on the padron for Orihuela Costa - but this will not let you access free bus travel in Torrevieja.

You could do worse than look at living in Punta Prima (or slightly closer along the coast towards Torrevieja).

If you do have a look at Punta Prima - make sure you know the full and correct address of the property - the dividing line between Torrevieja and Orihuela Costa is difficult to define!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Beejayar (Apr 7, 2016)

stevesainty said:


> I was talking about the bus services within Torrevieja town boundaries.
> However there are regular services from Torrevieja to most major towns including an hourly bus to Alicante airport.
> 
> You can link up with the two local bus routes around Orihuela Costa / Villa Martin by taking one of the bus routes from Torrevieja and getting off at an intersecting stop. This is a bit messy and takes a modicum of planning to get there and back.
> ...


Thanks stevesainty. I have tried replying to this post twice but timed out both times. Will need to check my settings lol. 😎


----------



## Beejayar (Apr 7, 2016)

stevec2x said:


> SteveSainty has already given you good information - but I'd like to clarify one or two points for you.
> 
> The southern limit of Torrevieja is Punta Prima roundabout - so the local Torrevieja buses go no further south than that. To get free bus travel you need to register on the padron in Torrevieja.
> 
> ...


Yes Steve, starting to realise ramifications of the boundaries in and around the area. To be fair, we don't have a problem with the cost of fares at the moment. Although I am sure it can/will mount up as time goes on. A single fare of €2.13 from Santiago de la Ribera to Torrevieja is good value in my book.
A bigger problem is understanding the various bus routes and ascertaining the opening time of Orihuela Costa Tourist Office. 😎


----------



## Beejayar (Apr 7, 2016)

We used to live without a car in Villamartin - the buses drove us crazy!


Cheers

Steve[/QUOTE]

Just a follow up, Steve. We eventually made it to Villamartin yesterday. Bus timetable and routes were a NIGHTMARE.

Brian.😎


----------

